# need new wheels/tires - question



## JoeCiv (Mar 18, 2009)

I want to buy some 17" cragar ss wheels for my 66. To save some money, I was thinking of using the tires that came on my 05 gto's stock wheels. They are 245/45/17. 

Question is will they fit on both front and rear without any issues? 

Also, with a 17x8 wheel, is a 0 offset and 4.5" backspacing correct for this application???

-joe


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

245s will be fine in the back, but you might run into problems in the front. Offset & backspacing sound fine, but check with a shop to make sure.


----------



## nturner (Jan 22, 2009)

*Redlines*

I've got a brand new set of redlines that will fit great that I'll sell you for $400.00. They're 215/50/17 for the front and 235/50/17 for the rear. They didn't fit my '67 convertible because I have red plastic fender liners. Without the red fender liners they were great. I ordered the tires from Diamond Back Classic Tires in South Carolina. I recently sold a set of the original Rally 1's with redlines to Geeteeohguy and he's very happy with them.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll vouch for that!!!!


----------



## JoeCiv (Mar 18, 2009)

nturner said:


> I've got a brand new set of redlines that will fit great that I'll sell you for $400.00. They're 215/50/17 for the front and 235/50/17 for the rear. They didn't fit my '67 convertible because I have red plastic fender liners. Without the red fender liners they were great. I ordered the tires from Diamond Back Classic Tires in South Carolina. I recently sold a set of the original Rally 1's with redlines to Geeteeohguy and he's very happy with them.


sent you a message...


----------

